# Hi new on here, just started second ICSI treatment



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all,

where to start?! I'm jo, new to the FF website but have googled a few forums before now.
Main reason for joining was that while I have great friends and family, we've decided not to tell people just yet we're going for the 2nd round - first one was more heartbreaking than I thought it would be and need to be talking to people who are going through similar   

So I've just started my daily injections for our second round of ICSI after being back from our honeymoon only 3 weeks ago so feeling good and actually excited with a little box somewhere filled with nerves praying it works this time. We need ICSI because my DH (learnt this abbreviation v quickly!) has a low sperm count. He is HIV+ so we cannot try naturally and he had chemo several years ago which really knocked the sperm out of him so to speak! Anyway, feel very lucky that he even has anything left down there and have been told we are no different to anyone else with male factor problem.
Got 12 eggs last time, 6 fertilised, if I remember right it was a day 3 transfer but it didn't stick   

I believe I wasnt really ready last time - I think even without all this treatment as much as you want a child it does scare a part of you, you know motherhood and all, so feel like we get hit doubly with the worry of it working or not. Also was 1 stone heavier and in a job I hated so I feel like I've improved alot since last July!  
Just need some help relaxing as am a bit of a stress head and also some advice on implantation/progesterone pessaries vs injections so will have a search about.  If anyone can help that would be great.
Nice to meet you!


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Jo,
I am also going thru my second ICSI. I know what you are talking about when you say the first TX was so heartbreaking. I also decided to confide in fewer people this time around. As for the progesterone support I have asked the some question to our embryologist and will try to quote his answer here.
He said they are finding vaginal gels more effective as reproductive systems is more sensitive towards progesterone as opposed to intermuscular injections. So he advised us to stick with Crinone Gel. I guess pessaries should be the same category though I am not sure "where" you put them makes a big difference or not. Crinone Gel gels is administered via the "usual" way   Hope this helps and good luck with the 2nd try.
Love Q


----------



## Missrri (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Jo,

We are also doing ICSI, and have started my injections of Procrin / Lupron tonight for up to 12 days.  I also have to take puregon tomorrow day 2 3 & 4.  Im in Spain and been told that I will be given pessaries for after egg collection....which for me will be in the next week some time.

I did tell a few people that we maybe going for ICSI, then regretted it, so try and avoid the conversation.  Decided to keep it to ourselves except for one friend who has been through it.  Its going to be touch if its a BFN but got to try.

Good luck


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

hi
good luck to you both! i am due to start treatment soon and have thought long and hard about telling people and have decided apart from one friend who lives abroad i wont tell anyone.


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all

thanks so much for messages, its really nice to start talking to people who are going through the same thing - sometimes I walk down the high street and wonder if anyone else is going trhough it, thing is you dont walk around with a sandwich board but Im sure you know what I mean.
Quelle - thanks for that advice about the progesterone support with the gel  

Yes I think not telling anyone is right for us this time, that includes parents until we get to the end stages and 2ww as naturally I think they all want one just as much as we do! So it just doubles the pressure.

Anyway, positive baby thoughts  - I keep imagining he/she is here with me now - that's keeping me upbeat.
Best of luck and keep in touch along the cycle

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have started my 3rd round of ICSI today. I got pregnant the first time with my beautiful daughter Amelia after a very touch and go cycle, I had one fertilised egg and got pregnant. I have low AMH so only had 3 eggs both cycles. Unfortunately the last cycle I didn't get pregnant, but are very grateful for my daughter. 

I have gone to a new clinic this time and I am doing the flare technique which I haven't done before I have just started my norethisterone pills today. It's good to have started the treatment and I hoping I don't get too emotional with the progestrone   

I wish you all lots of luck and lets hope we all get BFP!!

Clare


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Clare,

wow I love reading when someone has had ICSI and its worked!!

Hope this time goes well for you, not heard of the flare technique? Sounds interesting!

Wishing you all the luck in the world

xxxxxx


----------



## Missrri (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes lovely to hear good news!

I just did my second day on injections...2 today.

Hubby thinks I'm the bees knees... He can't believe I'm injecting myself!!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

WELCOME TO FF

Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. 
I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any MOD a shout and we will be happy to help you  
Links to follow..........................................

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support*
CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

Hope your all doing well. On third day of pills and feeling great so far   I hope I don't jinx myself and feel terrible tomorrow. It is quite a change taking pills than injecting bruselin for the first few weeks and so far so good. 

I am so busy at the moment with work, moving house in two weeks and helping my Mum move house next week, I haven't much time to think about the treatment which I think is good.

I haven't told that many people, just family, close friends and work colleagues (I suppose that sounds quite a lot). I have told the people that I need support from over the next few weeks and who will bear with me if I am not quite myself. I have always been really open about doing IVF as I think it is really good to talk about it. But however understanding people are they can't imagine what it's like unless they have been through it, that's why it is good to have this message board. 

Hope that your all doing well.

Clare
xx


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Clare

Glad you're treatment is going well. What pills are you on? Am finding reading about all the different protocols a bit mad - nasal sprays etc, I guess Ive only been reading about ICSI and so its interesting to hear.

Wow you've got a lot on but like you say it wil keep your mind off things! Hope the move (s) go well and let me know how u get on  

xxx


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Good to hear positive news and I am so glad all of you are doing fine! You are right jonut, there are so many "techniques" and "drugs" when it comes to IF! It differs from country to country and clinic to clinic  

Best of luck and keep in touch!
Love Q


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey,

Hope you all well. I am still feeling pretty good so far, I am feeling quite tired though but they might just be because I have had a busy day. This cycle is very different to my first two which I did through an NHS hospital. My DH has low motility and it wasn't until I didn't respond well to the drugs on the first cycle that it was obvious my AMH was low. Both my previous cycles I injected Burselin for 3 weeks and then started the stimulating drugs. I had to really increase the doses of each drug to get my body to respond and after each cycle I had 3 eggs. During my first cycle I was told that they would probably have to cancel it as I didn't have enough eggs, luckily a few came through, one very special one producing my daughter Amelia   but it was such a terrible day when they said that, I came away from the hospital feeling totally devastated.

I did my last cycle at the end of last year and after doing it I was frustrated that I had to down regulate for so long when I have low AMH, but that is the only procedure that hospital does. So I am trying a new hospital who evaluated my situation and I am doing the 'flare technique' which means I take norethisterone (progestrone) pills twice a day for two weeks, have a bleed so stop drugs for a few days then take Bureslin for a few days as aparantly it does stimulate you at first then start gonelf for 5 days. So it is a much shorter treatment as I injected for 5 weeks in the last cycle which I found pretty tough. Not sure what the outcome will be but thought I would try something different and so far it doesn't seem to be as hard going. Sorry to waffle on but thought I would try and explain how my cycle is going to work. Just praying I get some folicles  

How are your procedures going, what way are you doing it?

Clare
xx


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Clare,
Your previous TX sounds like Long Protocol, which is what I am doing right now. However, here in Turkey there are many clinics who will opt for a Short Protocol for slow responders. Flare is a variation of Short Protocol, I think  
I am day 2 of stimms. My left ovary is the lazy one, I even started to get some aches on the right side... Maybe I am imagining things, as I am not sure if it is normal to get aches and pains so quickly  I sure don't remember an ovary ache on day 2 with the 1st TX.... 
I am sending you lots of       for good and healthy eggies.
Love Q


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you Quelle, yes a much easier way of explaining it is the long & short protocol. It will be interesting to see how I respond to the short protocol after previously doing the long.

Anyway, after being in such good form since taking the drugs, I think the side effects are beginning to kick in! I am really tired in the evening and was not happy that my DH decided to bring people round to the house really late last night. I am feeling really emotional at the moment and hope that I feel better today.

How are all you girls doing? Hopefully better than me  

Clare
xx


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Claire

How are you feeling today? hope the side effects aren't too harsh. How are you dealing with it all?

I felt a little relieved knowing that you also had previously done 3 weeks of buserelin as last tx i only did 2 weeks before stimming so was a bit worried they were drugging me for no reason - turns out its cause Easter is in the way and therefore doing 3 weeks fits in better with appointments   still a bit odd but hey they are the experts! 

I got my period 2 days ago which has much relieved my headache and crankiness, tho have this awful metallic taste in my mouth i cant enjoy anything and i love my food! 
Didnt get it last time either so wonder if my body's changed - i dunno i think i think too much  

enjoy your sunday and here's to all celebrating our own mothers day next year !!!      

xxxxx


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, 

Hope your all well? Jo, I hope the metallic taste is gone? That is horrible that it is making your food taste nasty, that is are only comfort at the moment!. I have a really sweet tooth and sadly at the moment my chocolate in the evening is one of the highlights of the day 

I am feeling quite emotional and really tired. I am totally exhausted in the evenings, is anyone else feeling that way? I had accupuncture at the weekend which was great, I really recommend it.

Trying to be as positive as possible as I know a good mental attitude really helps.

Take care.

Clare
xx


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Claire

Glad you found the acupuncture helpful   Im having some too once a week, apparently I have a weak spleen and blood stagnation! I find it so fascinating they can know all that from a pulse but I do believe it can help.

How are your headaches now? Ive just been a bit cranky and thank god the metallic taste is subsiding, you're right it is the only pleasure esp as im not drinking!  

Whats next in your treatment? I have two more weeks of down regulating before stimming.

Also just got zw relaxation cd specifically for ivf,listened to the first track and felt so dreamy it was really good! 

hope ur enjoying some of the sunshine
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Jo,

That is amazing what they can tell from your pulse. I was told that it was really faint and that I was tired, no surprise there. That CD sounds fab, I think I will need to buy one too, I could really do with chilling out. I have been taking the ZW vitamins for about 6 months now and they seem pretty good. I have also started taking lots of Omega 3, 6, 9 as I heard that they help with eggs so anything to help with that.

This week is so hectic as I am helping my Mum move house, but hopefully things should calm down next week. I am an only child and Mum is 77 this year, so she really needs my help. 

I am on my pills until Sunday then I stop for 4 days to get my period (hopefully) and start the burselin.  I am not feeling very positive at the moment I just feel I should have done it a month later when my Mum wasn't moving and work was less hectic. Anyway planning a quite weekend, I am working for a few hours on Saturday and then I plan to put my feet up for the rest of the weekend, well that's the plan. We were planning to move ourselves next week but thankfully I have managed to persuade my DH that it is not the best time   

Glad the metallic taste is going, and your food is tasting better again

How are you feeling??

Clare
xx


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I am not doing sniffers only jabs so no metallic taste for me... But as Clare said I have been feeling quite weepy and emotional. Once I started the Gonal F I am always tired... Just wanted to sleep and sleep an sleep, never leave my bed   Alas, whenever I am stimming work moves up a gear! Funny how things work  
I am not doing acupuncture - I am a "needlefob" so doing the jabs in itself an achievement for me, no more please   But I am doing Reiki, on and off! So I cannot comment much on the accu front...
Clare I hope you can manage the house move of your mum! That is really nice of you, I know you said you are an only child but you are a caring one indeed   
Jo, I hope the metallic taste soon goes away and you can start enjoying your food once again.   There are times I feel I can eat a whole sheep so to speak! That is an other side effect! I love my chocolate but nowadays I make do with Nesfit Chocolate Creal... An other initiative of mine on the quest to cut down my caffeine and sugar intake   
I am due for a 3rd and possibly final scan tomorrow. Then the time for EC will be set. How are you two doing? How is the progress so far?

Love Q


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I'll join you in being a bit down and emotional, plus add in a headache at least once a day  

Claire_M, try and stay positive and its nearly the weekend! I really do feel positivity is half the battle as we can't really control the side effects of the drugs. Don't be too hard on yourself either about helping your mum, day to day life still goes on and it may help to take ur mind off the treatment, if you'd postponed it something else would have come up im sure  as im tellin myself, or at least trying to, one day at a time   Feeling sad for my big sis who's just got divorced and now maybe splitting up with her boyfriend she says she cant cope, i wish i could do something its heartbreaking. Also thinking further down the line of me getting a BFP I hope but fearing telling her as she so wanted kids with her husband but they weren't to be.  Yes one day at a time indeed!

Had my acupuncture this morning which involved burning some mugwort on my spleen area on my big toes to stop my spotting of the last 3 days since I finished my period, will hold ou to the end of the day to see if it's done the trick.  Shame there was another lady after me I was just about to go into a nice nap   
Are you going to have more?

Hi Quelle, how are you doing? How are the scans coming along? Is it Gonal F you feel worse on out of the drugs? How many times have the upped the dose or has it been constant? 
I hope you're excited about EC, let us know how u got on, hoping for many good eggs for u   
Also Reiki, do you do that on yourself? What can it help with?

Hope you're enjoying some sunshine ladies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Jo, Scan went well but I am scheduled for an other one on Saturday to set the date of EC. I have got 10 follies that are looking good. Noway of knowing if they have eggs in there but this is %30 more compared to my first ICSI   So no complaints on that front... 
I am doing Lucrin for DR - didnot have many problems although it is the one that will shut all down - not many menopausal symptoms for me! Gonal F is a bit harsher for me in terms of side effects. Some of it may well be my own doing as I know once you start stimms you have past the half way mark! Having the ChemPreg last time might be making me more emotional, don't really know   I am having bad headaches now and then. Progesterone is also not much joy! Especially with constipation and bloating, at least there is so much to look forward to at that stage, I tend to not dwell on side effects  
Reiki is called the "Universal Healing Energy" its a Japanease healing method. Yes I do that to myself. The method is, you use your hands to channel the universal healing energy in order to create a balance within your body, chakras etc.  You need to be initiated though   It is said to be a smart energy so it actually goes where it is needed, one uses mantras as well, so it is also a kind of meditation. Do not assume Reiki will give you what you want, as it is a smart energy it only helps to ensure what is best for the whole. Reiki can help with anything   Fear, anxiety, pain, bleeding, relationships etc. I am not an avid user though. You receive training and initiation thru Reiki Masters. You can check the all mighty google for more accurate information.
How are things with you? Sorry about your big sister! She is lucky to have you... I don't what will I do if I don't have my sister   Good mantra "One day at a time" this is exactly what I am doing! First I hope you get the BFP then we will think on how to break the news to your sister... Right?
Claire, how did the house moving go? I am hoping that you are feeling better 
Love Q


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Q


Glad scan went well, you must be pleased with the improvement since first cycle    Great news.
Why do they leave it so long between scans? Good luck for saturday eggie thoughts are with you  
Thanks for the info on Reiki, mmm not sure if its for me then but sounds v interesting! 
My sis is in a bad way, saw her last fri and driving down again tomorrow, she says she just cant cope, its upsetting me but am still keeping positive, just did my relaxation cd and fell asleep again - not sure that's always the required outcome ha ha   
Thanks for the advice, you're right, we'll see what happens with treatment before saying anything. 

In fact we've managed not to say anything to anyone so far, and im really pleased we havent, mind u not much going on as approaching 3rd week of buserelin and its getting on my nerves - am weepy and have headaches and last night got my first hot sweat!! Wish they wouldnt have put me on it for so long this time   still, need to not complain and get on with it! Had 2 red wines in the last week really enjoyed them and trying not to feel guilty  
Its great that you can remember how you felt on the Gonal F, I think I generally remember being upset, hope its better this time.

Let me kknow how u get on, have a good week


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Jonut,
Thanks for the well wishes  The scan went good on Saturday. EC is tomorrow 09:30. I have 9 good sized follies and the doc was very happy! She even said 375 units of Gonal F is my "body's" exact dose and pleased with herself for doing better then the first round. There was even talk of trying for a day 5 transfer, but it all depends how good the embryo quality will be...       My scan intervals are getting closer as the follies get bigger. I assume they already knew how I am responding from the first TX don't need to check on me as much. So far they were right no runaway follies they are all the same size more or less, which is an other good thing I guess.  
I know how you feel about the buserelin injections. On other clinic I checked before this TX said that they much more prefer to do the short protocol as it is less stressful for the patient and the outcome is same with long protocol in their clinic. The last 2 days of stimming has been a drag for me as well. Today is my injection free day, at last!!!   Just hang in there, so long I am doing jabs I feel myself "working" towards to goal, once they are finished I started to feel very helpless... No more I can do the rest is out of my hands. As a needlephobe it is strange but I like to be "able" to do smt rather then just sit and wait... I am sure you will feel better once the stimms start. When do you think that will be? Are they waiting till after Easter?
Sorry to hear about your sister... I wish I had some advise on how to pick her spirits up... But everyone is different so I dare not hazard a guess at the moment. I glad that you are doing relaxation CD and yes these things make you fall to sleep. So does Reiki! It means they are working   
For me I coped much better with the side effects 2nd time around, it is the power of knowing and a bit of expectation management. I am definitely calmer. I trust you will find it easier. One other advice from our embryologist is "do not make this TX center of lives" so I am trying to rotate around this apart from injection timeline... I spend more time on FF and don't talk about this much to anyone. Just provided data when I am asked. 
I hope things start to move forward with you soon. Let me know how you get on...  
Have a great week as well.Love Q


----------



## Missrri (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi All,

Im sitting here waiting for a call once again.  Dr said he would call between 10 and 11 and be ready to come in for et or will let me know if tomorrow....still waiting.

Im still bloated from the ec on thursday and feel uncomfortable.  You cant help but think bad things when they dont call...its driving me mad.  But.... I know that when Im with the doctor, he takes his time and answers all your questions even if he is running late....this is me the other side.

Driving me mad, im excited, nervous, this whole journey so far hasnt been half as bad as I thought it would be and its not  taken over my life.  I think its better not to tell people....then you dont talk about it.

Waiting waiting waiting


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

It is really hard to wait for the call Missrri!  But eventually they will call   With the best of news hopefully       It is an achievement to be able to come until ET! So just try to relax, your doc seems like a considerate one... If you think that is too much stress to wait, you can always try and talk to his/her assistant or the coordination nurse, make sure you are not forgotton   Go easy on yourself! 
Love Q


----------



## Missrri (Mar 21, 2011)

Finally they called!!!  Well started with 20 eggs, 14 fertilised...lost 2 then lost another 4.  At this moment i have 8 good quality (he says) and egg transfer tomorrow!  thats day 6 transfer...I hope dont loose too many more so can have some frozen just in case.

I happy, excited, nervous, anxious....omg, this ivf journey stuff brings out so many mixed emotions.


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Missrri

OOh i got all excited reading your numbers that's great news, and a day 6 fabulous!   

Got everything crossed for you!!! 

xx


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Sorry not to have been in touch for a while, we lost internet connection at home so I have missed all your chat. That's fantastic news Missri, so happy for you that you have such a good number of quality embryos, I have everthying crossed for you  

Q things sound really positive for you too which I am delighted about, its great to read such positive messages, lets keep them coming.

Jo, hope your doing ok? I know it's really hard doing the long protocal, you just want to get going with the stim drugs. My last cycle I was on down regulating drugs for 3 weeks before I started the stimulation drugs for 2, it's a long time and it really takes it's toll. Just try and stay positive and the time should speed up soon.
Thank you for the recommendation of the Zita West CD, I have been listening to it quite a lot and it is helping   I hope you sister is ok, please try and not worry to much it's really important that you stay as calm as poss. When do you start the stim drugs?

I am being quite naughty and having lots of lovely treatments at the moment such as accupunture, massages and facials. My DH would not be happy about the money I am spending on them but I just think they are so lovely and are making me feel really good  

I stopped my pills this week and started the down regulating injections today, I start the stimulation drugs on Tuesday. I have a scan on Friday and I am so scared that I won't have any follicles, such a nerve wracking time. Only having had 3 follicles with each previous cycle makes the scan's really scary  

Take care

Clare
xx


----------

